
MarketWatch Adds Community Stock Predictor - reitzensteinm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/26/marketwatch-geting-all-web-2/
======
reitzensteinm
Would be funny if, given the audience, the site became popular enough that the
picks became self fulfilling.

